# Windows Printer Sharing Issue



## Pangu (May 12, 2005)

Hi I'm new here and so far I really like this place   

Now onto my problem...   

My setup at work:

PC running Windows Me hooked up to a HP OfficeJet 6210 printer through USB.

I have a PowerBook G4 1.25 GHz running OS 10.4 that's on the same network as the PC.

I can share files between the Mac & PC _PERFECTLY_.  However, printer sharing is another story.

I have an OfficeJet 6210 at home as well so I already have the Mac drivers installed on my PB.  But when I tried to add a printer here at work, it won't load the OfficeJet 6210 drivers.  The default was "Generic" and I tried looking under "HP" but found nothing even close to OfficeJet 6210.

After browsing through this forum, I found out that there is a newer version of GIMP's CUPS (whatever that is    ) and I installed it.  But even after I installed it, the appropriate drivers still didn't show up.     

Is there anything else I can try?

BTW, we have two more PCs on the same network and they both can connect and print from the OfficeJet, just not me


----------



## The Ghost (May 13, 2005)

Check here.


----------



## Pangu (May 14, 2005)

Thanks but that doesn't apply to me as I had the same issue back when I was running 10.3...


----------



## The Ghost (May 14, 2005)

Oh, and you are welcome.


----------



## Satcomer (May 15, 2005)

Pangu said:
			
		

> Hi I'm new here and so far I really like this place
> 
> Now onto my problem...
> 
> ...



Maybe this hint could help your situation.


----------



## Pangu (May 15, 2005)

Thanks *Satcomer*, that does seem hopeful.  I will try it tomorrow when I get to work <crosses fingers> 

*Update:* That didn't work     I think the problem is that for some reason OS X refuses to load the correct drivers, which I have, for the HP OfficeJet 6210 over Windows Printer Sharing.  OS X recognizes the drivers when I connect the 6210 directly to my PowerBook through USB, just not over the network...


----------



## The Ghost (May 16, 2005)

Did you apply the procedure more or less as follows?

1. Open "Printer Utility."
2. Click the "Add" printer button.
3. Hold down "Option" and click the "More Printers" button (be persistent--a single click does not always work for me).
4. On way or another choose "Advanced."
5. You should see a line that says "Windows Printer Via Samba. Choose this line.
6. Enter the name of the printer attached to your Windows machine as seen on your iBook. (I am not positive that you have to use exactly this name, but, as above, doing so won't hurt.)
7. Find your printer in the list of supported printers (e.g., Epson Photo Stylus 780), and choose it.
8. Find the line that says "smb://".
9. Complete this line as follows if your Windows machine has a specific user name and password that you want to use in printing.

smb://usernameassword@workgroup printer is on/name of computer printer is on/name of shared printer.

Be sure the printer is shared on the Windows machine.

The final form of the line would be something like:

smb://John:secretpassword@Ournetwork/XP2/Printer2

10. If there is no user name/password, as in my case (i.e., the only "User" name on my XP machine is the administrator's name--"Owner"), then complete the line mentioned above something like:

smb://Owner name@Ournetwork/XP5/Printer2.

In my case, the completed line essentially was:

smb://Owner@home/XP2345/Printer2.


----------



## Pangu (May 17, 2005)

I did all that but it seems like when choosing the model, it only list models supported by GIMP CUPS.  OfficeJet 6210 isn't supported by GIMP CUPS for some reason and is not on the list.  I have the drivers installed though and it's still not the list.

That is the part I'm stuck at 

Thanks for all your help though.


----------



## The Ghost (May 17, 2005)

Pangu said:
			
		

> I did all that but it seems like when choosing the model, it only list models supported by GIMP CUPS.  OfficeJet 6210 isn't supported by GIMP CUPS for some reason and is not on the list.  I have the drivers installed though and it's still not the list.
> 
> That is the part I'm stuck at
> 
> Thanks for all your help though.


You are welcome, and darn.


----------



## imaginarycat (Jun 3, 2005)

You want to use the Deskjet 550c driver on the Mac when the printer is shared by a Windows machine. I had the same problem with the same printer, and got the answer from HP. This will get you printing ability--you can't share scanning/faxing ability without buying their network thingy and setting that up.

Good luck!


----------



## gsahli (Jun 3, 2005)

You need to install the hpijs and ESP ghostscript driver set from:
http://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/hpijs/

I'm surprised no one has mentioned - nearly ALL non-postscript "manufacturers" drivers on OS X bypass CUPS, so they only support the comm protocol they were written for - mostly USB.

Good luck.


----------

